# Fotos De Nuestro Peru!!!



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Estas son fotos tomadas por mi de Peru cuando voy a visitar.Actualmente vivo en Miami.Primero pongo fotos de Lima,mi ciudad natal.

La Avenida Pardo de Miraflores









El Centro Comercial Caminos del Inca,grande centro comercial que tiene como 3 o 4 pisos.Esto esta en Chacarilla.









Otra de La Avenida Pardo









Distrito de San Isidro por el Hotel Country Club









Zona Empresarial de San Isidro.Los mejores edificios de Lima estan en esta zona.









Este es el Ovalo Gutierrez.Hay varios restaurantes americanos en este ovalo(Friday's,Chilis,McDonalds etc) y nuestro Bembos.









Esto es Miraflores.Por el Parque Kennedy y ovalo Ricardo Palma.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

hhey bonita fotografia pero en un theard se acostumbra a poner un poco mas de fotos osea si es del Peru aunque sea 5


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buen thread, pon las fotos que gustes..........aunque 6 estan bien para empezar...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

jeje no es que cuando puse ese post solo habia una foto que permanecio por un buen rato pero ahora ya las aumento que esta muy bien x que estan bonitas :cheers:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

y cuando vuelves a lima?


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Ahora le toca a Arequipa.La segunda ciudad del pais.Esta es la avenida La Marina.









Esta es la Avenida Ejercito.La considero la avenida mas importante de Arequipa.Muchos edificios y proyectos nuevos.El mall de Saga es en esta avenida,tambien las oficinas de Bellsouth,Tim,y los bancos principales.Esto promete ser el nuevo centro de Arequipa porque el centro historico ya esta pasando de moda.









Esta foto es del mall Saga Falabella de Cayma.La foto es del interior del mall.El mall tiene foodcourt con KFC,Burger King,Pizza Hut,China Wok etc.Tiene tambien un Saga de 2 pisos,cine Planet,Radio Shack,Payless Shoes,Boticas Fasa,Dress 4 Less,Cacharel.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

si es que cuando vistes las fotos solo puse una para probar.Ahora voy a poner mas.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> y cuando vuelves a lima?


en febrero.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

editado.........menos mal sacaste esa foto mata ojos


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

:dizzy: :dizzy: :dizzy:


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Esta foto es de una postal que compre en Arequipa.La ciudad cuenta con vistas espectaculares de noche.Muchas luces que se pueden ver de los tantos puentes que tiene la ciudad.Arequipa de noche es fria y un poco aburrida pero tiene unas vistas hermosas que por las diferentes elevaciones de sus calles se puede ver la ciudad iluminada.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> editado.........menos mal sacaste esa foto mata ojos


si me di cuenta.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> editado.........menos mal sacaste esa foto mata ojos


si me di cuenta.No pense que se veia tan mal.Pero me di cuenta.jajajaja


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

que bien jose , sigue colaborando y ponte mas fotos de arequipa sobre todo de la avenida ejercito que es la parte mas moderna de arequipa.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

me encantó este thread , buenas fotos.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Buen aporte de fotos Jose Perez y me ha dado ganas de aportar con algunas fotos.Ahora mismo voy a tomar algunas regresare a las 10(hora peruana).


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Buen aporte Jose Perez, yo no he posteado mas, porque tengo q pagar, pero lo hare. Yo vivo en Santa Monica, tambien Limeño.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Ya ire para tomar mas fotos.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Excelente José Pérez, y date una vuelta por Chiclayo para q tomes más fotos de mi ciudad, porq yo tb lo haré. Suerte en tu retorno al Perú. Me encantó el thread.

POCAS---------> CHICLAYO


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Me encanta el ovalo Gutierrez, es mi lugar favorito para ir al cine cuando estoy en lima

Muy bonitas tus fotos


----------

